# Ranger boat trailer will lock up when trying to go in reverse after repair



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I called my Ranger dealer as he suggested to do, then bring boat in, he said to busy. I then took to local marine mechanic. He replaced part of frayed wire from trailer by the tongue and put on a new 7 way, but also did an old style to hook up to trailer. He said that way I can remove so it does not get stolen. Anyway, I picked up boat and now brakes lock up when trying to do reverse. He said because I don't have the key in. I am 75 yrs old and on my second Ranger and don't remember doing anything special to move the boat and trailer in reverse. Do I take it back and tell him he was wrong or try and find someone who can do the job right. I am near the Youngstown/Warren area. I am also going to call Rick Huddleston at Ranger trailers later today.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

He did something wrong . There should be a wire that energizes a solenoid that disengages the brakes when you put the vehicle in reverse . On my boat it had a 5 prong flat .


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Not all trailers have the reverse lock out solenoid...it should be directly behind the master cylinder and wired into your tow vehicles backup lights with a 5 flat or 7 pin round plug....if you do not have the lock out solenoid you will have to manually move the trip bar/peg to prevent the the brakes from being applied


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It surely sounds like the lockout is preventing you from backing up if you have surge breaks. It also sounds like he should fix whatever he did as you shouldn't need to use the lockout key normaly. He on crack if he thinks you should be using the key every time you backup.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine did that last year. All that was wrong was the reverse light fuse blew. Changed it and no problems since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies here is the answer to my problems.
This is long answer, will try and make it short. The mechanic check the 7 pin plug and 5 way, no power at the blue. He said he would take care of it, left to get few things out of boat. Owner ask what I was doing where I stored boat, he then test two more 7 pin with 5 way and result was the same no power. I decided to stop at Chevy dealer closer to me, they treated me like I was driving the most expensive car from the dealership and said they could check it right now, no need to guess it was fuse. I was told three times by Chevy dealer where I leased the vehicle no way can it be a fuse, in fact they refused to see if was a fuse three weeks ago. I hope now when I go out and hook up all is well Needless to say, I told the mechanic I was sorry that I doubted his work. Also the Chevy dealer who did the work today has my business and for service and lease vehicles. The other Chevy place has good ads, but all lip service.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

ekriet9 said:


> Mine did that last year. All that was wrong was the reverse light fuse blew. Changed it and no problems since
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a fuse in the tow pkg. I think it was the one that went out on you as well. Beside my not going in rev, my right turn signal and hazards did not work. Hope all is well when I go check tomorrow. I am beat up from today and need to relax some.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

austjj said:


> It was a fuse in the tow pkg. I think it was the one that went out on you as well. Beside my not going in rev, my right turn signal and hazards did not work. Hope all is well when I go check tomorrow. I am beat up from today and need to relax some.


I know the feeling...Miller Time.....At least you solved the problem.

There was a thread earlier this year with a similar problem with trailer lights and here the truck didn't have a fuse in the fuse block...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

This could have been taken care in 5 mln by Chevy. They lost my service business and any future leases. Wish Iknew about that thread.


----------

